# Monroe salt spreader



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

Does anyone know who has parts for monroe spreaders?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

my Dad has 2 broken ones, I can see if he plans to seel them or repair them if you would like. they are 1999 monroe V boxes, orange painted steel mixed with lots of rust. they are gas engine powered.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

look up monroe on the web, i think they have a number and you can call them and see where in your area you can get parts


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

check out there website it may help good luck http://www.monroetruck.com/snowice_spreaders.asp


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Try your Boss dealer, Monroe USED to make their V-boxes. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I am tearing mine apart and replacing all moving parts.


----------



## Hatch Ent (Dec 9, 2008)

stroker79;559557 said:


> my Dad has 2 broken ones, I can see if he plans to seel them or repair them if you would like. they are 1999 monroe V boxes, orange painted steel mixed with lots of rust. they are gas engine powered.


hey stroker,
have you found out if your dad's plans on those spreaders??


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

try central parts warehouse


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

We have a Monroe Truck right here in town (Grnd Blanc). It would only be about a 45 minute ride for you, probably. They are right at the Hill Rd Exit (not sure of the exit number). They are right behind Paul's (Superior) facility...Yeah,..HE'S got a long way to go for parts!prsport


----------

